# Paramedic Programs in Chicago



## JSainte (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I recently got my EMT-B license and was considering paramedic school (before I apply to medical school in a few years) but I had a few questions. I know Christ and Ingalls are supposed to be good programs, but I'm not sure how long any of these programs are. It's really hard to find that info. It's not on either of their websites.

Does anyone have any info on these programs they'd care to share?

Thanks!

JSainte


----------

